# Domino Baby Blanket - - mitered squares attached as you go (K)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Domino Baby Blanket
from The Curious Krafter*

This pattern provides an excellent descriptive & pictorial tutorial for attaching mitered squares as you go.

http://thecuriouskrafter.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/domino-baby-blanket.html?m=1


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you. I'm putting it in bookmarks. I might never do it but great to know where the information is when needed.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. I'm putting it in bookmarks. I might never do it but great to know where the information is when needed.


Jessica-Jean is our resident expert on mitered squares, but I don't think the ones she does have the miter as a k3tog - - I'm not sure I like that so much.

But I thought this was worth posting because it's so descriptive and so visual about how to do the attaching - - and if you look at the link, you'll see the reverse side

I'm not sure I've ever seen the backside of one of JJ's blankets - - I don't know if I care so much about the ridges.

Swatch time !!!
__________


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I would like to see it many colored blocks--like children's blocks.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kathycam said:


> I would like to see it many colored blocks--like children's blocks.


Could easily be a stash buster or scrap-ghan !!!
__________


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks like a lovely pattern, thank you for the link.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern link. Don't know if I would ever knit the pattern; but, it is good to have just in case I change my mind.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Could easily be a stash buster or scrap-ghan !!!
> __________


This is exactly what I'm thinking of doing with groups of baby/worsted yarn! I still have the Zebra colored acrylic yarn...but also a second paper towel despenser to multitask the different patterns (thanks again for the 3 other variants).

I also have new Clover brand circular needles that I bought in pairs for sock knitting... 3 sets were Christmas presents to/for myself. Nothing less than 24 inches!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This is exactly what I'm thinking of doing with groups of baby/worsted yarn! I still have the Zebra colored acrylic yarn...but also a second paper towel despenser to multitask the different patterns (thanks again for the 3 other variants).
> 
> I also have new Clover brand circular needles that I bought in pairs for sock knitting... 3 sets were Christmas presents to/for myself. Nothing less than 24 inches!


Other 3 variants ???
__________


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the link :sm01:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a good link, thanks for posting it


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a mitered square junkie.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very NICE! I knit a sweater formyfor my sister using this method, turned out nice!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Great information, thank you for the link!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gloxsk8 said:


> I'm a mitered square junkie.


So, how does this one look to you ???

When you pick up and knit in order to attach as you go, do you always get a ridge ???
__________


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Great looking baby blanket . Thank you for the link .


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I have made 4 mitred throws- for family members - all thrilled with them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Other 3 variants ???
> __________


Eloominator pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Eloominator pattern.


Haven't a clue what you mean ???
__________


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Haven't a clue what you mean ???
> __________


Probably for good reason... KJKnitCro was the one who wrote the 3 variants. My brain got stuck in alphabetical and I ran with it. At least my dyslexia isn't being silly while I am using my portable wireless device. :sm24:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

All sorts of color combinations may be tried with this pattern! Thanks for posting.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Probably for good reason... KJKnitCro was the one who wrote the 3 variants. My brain got stuck in alphabetical and I ran with it. At least my dyslexia isn't being silly while I am using my portable wireless device. :sm24:


Ahhh - - thanks for the clarification !!!
__________


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I've wanted to do mitre squares for some time now and think this would be a great stash buster....as soon as I finish my 3 whips. Lol


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Another one to add to the list.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Could easily be a stash buster or scrap-ghan !!!
> __________


that's a great idea


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I am also a mitre square junkie always use the k 3 tog method & I like the ridge.

Great as a stash buster. I have made quite a few.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Gee, I really needed this! Now maybe I can finish my lapghan.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

soneka said:


> Gee, I really needed this! Now maybe I can finish my lapghan.


Are you working on a domino mitered lapghan right now ???
__________


----------

